
Intel to Buy Israeli Self-Driving Car Tech Mobileye for $15 Billion - JBiserkov
http://fortune.com/2017/03/13/mobileye-intel-self-driving-tesla-mbly-stock/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856551)

